# Chameleon?



## tag1260 (Jan 24, 2021)

Take price out of the equation and how does the Santa Cruz Chameleon stack up? Right now I have an old Diamondback Overdrive 29 and am looking at the Chameleon. Thanks


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Take price out of the equation and any bike is good.

Its a good bike as are many others, but your lack of info doesnt help us help you.........


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Look up hardtail party on youtube. He has a good review.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

The Chameleon is a great do-it-all frame. Nice balanced geo numbers. Plenty of bottle mounts too. You really can't go wrong with this as a pavement pusher, trail bike, or adventure bike.


----------

